# Other hobbies, interests?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's an opportunity to tell us about yourself by listing your past and current hobbies and interests. I believe that this will encourage further comraderie/conversation/sharing of experiences, among our forum members who see what it is that we have in common other than slingshots.

I'll start with those hobbies/interests which I can recall without taking a walk-around-the-house-inventory.

Microscopy, both light (compound) and stereo.

Astronomy.

Woodcarving.

Archery (6 bows).

Firearms.

Blowguns.

Knife collection (Yes, I'm a member of the Mora tribe)

Musical instruments (4 guitars, numerous pennywhistles/tinwhistles, numerous harmonicas (for "blues harp" playing), a

couple of keyboards and a couple of violins, 5 ukuleles (love my Kanilea K-2T!)

Bushcraft.

Photography (Love my Canon 7D Mark II).

Performing art of magic. Performed only for other magicians (the toughest crowd), past member of the International Brotherhood of Magicians and the Society of American Magicians.

Balloon creations.

Juggling.

Graphology.

Dogs (about 72 books).

Cooking.

Birding.

Drones.

Drawing.

Amateur radio.

Locksmithing (NYC license in 1983).

Motor scooters.

Tools!

Repairing, creating, modifying, installing things/hardware around/in the house, and untangling the GF's necklaces (using vegetable oil and needles, BTW).

- YOUR TURN -


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're a busy guy THWACK !


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you, brother Treefork.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Musical instruments; Guitars and a bit of keyboards.
Fishing; Italian and British techniques with light lines and hooks, exclusively sea tackling though.
RC airplanes and drones
Bicycles
Reading
Motorcycles, only got a scooter now though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Horses, riding and training. Specialized in the rank and hard to handle horses leading to working with a few hundred BLM Mustangs.

Horseshoeing and Bare Foot Trimming.

Saddle Making and leather work.

Pistol/Revolver, Rifle and Shotgun shooting. Reloading and Bullet Casting.

Guitar

Tracking as in Human Tracking from the U.S. Border of the Rio Grande Speaking Spanish

Dogs and Dog Training. Especially Cow Dogs as in Kelpies Enjoyed my time having Barney as my K9 partner, Belgium Malinois ..

Locksmith, took Locksmithing Institute Course way back in 1976.

Karate, 3rd degree Black Belt Chuck Norris signed my 2nd degree certificate

Auctioneer .....

My all time favorite is Bible reading and study. I am currently learning from Nehemiah Gordon and Keith Johnson.

OH Yeah, almost forgot, and don't like to mention it. But when the CHF hit me I couold not do anything physical. So I just sat and knitted scarfs and caps. Didn't figure out needle knitting but found loom knitting to be therapeutic and something to occupy the time.Anyone want to trade a hand knitted cap or scarf for a slingshot or whatever? NO, I WILL NOT KNIT YOU OR ANYONE A PINK P U SSY CAP.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

My last hobby: checking on Thwack hobbies. Exhausting!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordo said:


> My last hobby: checking on Thwack hobbies. Exhausting!


Help!!! My house refuses to expand anymore to house my goodies!!

No garage, basement, outdoor storage. The only "storage" I have is nothing much more than a water heater closet.

Fortunately, my two (adopted) daughters grew up and left two bedrooms for me to utilize, but I share the bedroom "storage space" with my GF, who has her own stash of archery stuff, guitar and violin stuff, etc., etc.

The problem is, as mentioned in my signature line, I'm an incurable philomath/polymath, who is always on the quest for knowledge, and with that comes

*TOYS!!!*

*Such problems!!! *


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordo said:


> My last hobby: checking on Thwack hobbies. Exhausting!


...and that's without doing the walkabout (Aussie term) of the house to determine what I missed...

Go ahead, take a nap, I know its exhausting.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Horses, riding and training. Specialized in the rank and hard to handle horses leading to working with a few hundred BLM Mustangs.
> 
> Horseshoeing and Bare Foot Trimming.
> 
> ...


Fascinating stuff!

Was the locksmith course a correspondence course, or did you go crazy learning how to do a hands-on safe manipulation opening, as I had to do to pass the course? I detested that part of the course - BORING! Enjoyed very much the lockpicking, and how to hand-file a key blank, using a triangular file and soot from a candle, just in case the key machine breaks down. Now one can go to WalMart, and a vending machine will cut a key for you, at least in my state, where one doesn't have to have a license to cut keys - different than NYC, that's "fer sure". Never actually used the license to make money, just thought it would be cool to learn the techniques - that's me, definately, a "techniques" guy, as in "how do they do that?" That's why I have so many hobbies and interests - curiousity fails to cease. Is there a pill for that?

Thanks for your post, JR!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

TWACK: I just took the locksmith course because it was something that interested me. And I'll admit that the lock picking part of it was the most fun of it all along with smoking key blanks with a match in order to make a key. In the BP I had a key to every lock that got in our way. Never let a w t get away because of a lock on a gate. Heck, I even had a Railroad Crummy Key.....for those of you who remember a train Caboose being called a Crummy. And that was one of the old fashioned type keys fade from a round rod with a washer welded on for the handle. Locks have really gotten modern and high tech now but still have my lock picks and been thinking about doing a refresher course just for the fun of it.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> TWACK: I just took the locksmith course because it was something that interested me. And I'll admit that the lock picking part of it was the most fun of it all along with smoking key blanks with a match in order to make a key. In the BP I had a key to every lock that got in our way. Never let a w t get away because of a lock on a gate. Heck, I even had a Railroad Crummy Key.....for those of you who remember a train Caboose being called a Crummy. And that was one of the old fashioned type keys fade from a round rod with a washer welded on for the handle. Locks have really gotten modern and high tech now but still have my lock picks and been thinking about doing a refresher course just for the fun of it.


Yes, a knowledge of lockpicking opens many doors.

Anybody can learn it now on YouTube, lockpicking sets are available (but an enterprising person can make some picks from the metal bristles that fall off a street/parking lot sweeper vehicle - not that I'm giving away any trade secrets...), and on YT they also discuss "key bumping", which I wasn't exposed to at the National School of Locksmithing and Alarms - not included in the curriculum, or maybe just hadn't come into being way back then.

Tomorrow I'll dig into my locksmith lockbox and take out a railroad lock which uses a triangular-shaped key, and I'll send a photo(s) for you to enjoy since you brought up the subject of "railroad".

Enjoy the evening,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Horses, riding and training. Specialized in the rank and hard to handle horses leading to working with a few hundred BLM Mustangs.
> 
> Horseshoeing and Bare Foot Trimming.
> 
> ...


BTW - I studied, for a short time, with Peter Urban, founder of the American Goju Dojo in Manhattan, since my college (City College of New York, Bernard Baruch School of Business Administration) was relatively nearby to the dojo. My rank was black and blue.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Horses, riding and training. Specialized in the rank and hard to handle horses leading to working with a few hundred BLM Mustangs.
> 
> Horseshoeing and Bare Foot Trimming.
> 
> ...


Goto your favorite search engine and look up the name "Don O'Shall". He was my lead instructor at the National School of Locksmithing and Alarms, which at the time was located in NY's Times Square area.

Don is now very busy as a publisher of all things related to locksmithing, and he too relocated to Florida, though not in my section of the Palm trees and mosquito haunts.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Blowguns
Riding ATVs
Firearms
Making movies
Travel (for work and pleasure)
Finding a good restaurant during my travels
Comic books
Attending comic cons
Begleri
Going to local Nerf wars with my oldest son
Traditional shaving 
Console video games (PS4)


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Aaaah, I left wet shaving out, thanks for reminding me


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Bicycles

Canoes

XC Skis

Camping

Tiki Mugs

Homebrewing

Collecting Old Blues

My 3 month old Grandson Abe :banana:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

You know what, I left out a lot  I also camp and homebrew my own ale


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Love riding atv and HD and the snowmobile also like hydroponic growing hard to get a good pepper in Ontario well hot ones anyway peppers doing great this year


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> Blowguns
> Riding ATVs
> Firearms
> Making movies
> ...


"Traditional shaving" meaning a brush and a straight razor??

There are people who collect and treasure old/vintage straight razors, and they claim to be a cut above the rest of mankind.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> You know what, I left out a lot  I also camp and homebrew my own ale


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> You know what, I left out a lot  I also camp and homebrew my own ale


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Bicycles
> 
> Canoes
> 
> ...


"Collecting old blues" - I suppose that you aren't referring to denim - are you referring to folks like Sonny Terry, Sonny Boy Williamson, Little Walter?

I play "blues harp", and those folks as I've mentioned are my "rock stars". I've jammed with several bands within the South Florida Blues Society - great fun, great folks!

Thanks for the contribution to the topic.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> TWACK: I just took the locksmith course because it was something that interested me. And I'll admit that the lock picking part of it was the most fun of it all along with smoking key blanks with a match in order to make a key. In the BP I had a key to every lock that got in our way. Never let a w t get away because of a lock on a gate. Heck, I even had a Railroad Crummy Key.....for those of you who remember a train Caboose being called a Crummy. And that was one of the old fashioned type keys fade from a round rod with a washer welded on for the handle. Locks have really gotten modern and high tech now but still have my lock picks and been thinking about doing a refresher course just for the fun of it.


JR, you're getting two for the price of only one -

two railroad locks with keys for your viewing pleasure


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Horses, riding and training. Specialized in the rank and hard to handle horses leading to working with a few hundred BLM Mustangs.
> 
> Horseshoeing and Bare Foot Trimming.
> 
> ...


JR, you might remember that the "handle" of a key is referred to as the "bow". Don O'Shall made up a set of flashcards for each of his students.

One one side was a black silhouette of a key, with no manufacturer's identification. On the other side of the flashcard was the manufacturer's name., Like ILCO (remember them?), Kwikset, Master, etc. We had to memorize the different bow shapes to identify the particular manufacturer at a glance. We were occasionally tested on that. I enjoyed that. He was a great teacher (and previously, an Alabama police officer).


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

THWACK! said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blowguns
> ...


I do use shaving soap and a brush. I use a modern safety razor, but I do have two vintage (post war, and 1948-1950) Gillette razors. Both still work very well.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Modern safety razors don't shave as well, and they do tend to irritate the skin. With just a bit of practice a classic straight edge or double edged razor are a joy to shave with


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I quit shaving in 1984.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Bicycles
> ...


Ha!! I was listening to both Sonny Boy Williamsons yesterday. I love them both, but Rice Miller's ( Sonny boy II) voice is something else!

And who can't appreciate "your funeral, my trial" ?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


Terrific! Do you play any "blues" with any instrument?

BTW - in addition to being a member and jamming with the South Florida Blues Society, I was also a member of the South Florida Bluegrass Association -

Yee-HAW!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you guys see what's happening as a result of this topic?

People are opening up to other people, sharing joys of experiences above and beyond slingshooting, learning from each other, connecting as in family and good friends, telling their stories.

This is my desire, for we're a lot more than just brothers (and sisters) of slingshooting.

We have experienced life, and that's worth sharing with others because it's so precious.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

skropi said:


> Modern safety razors don't shave as well, and they do tend to irritate the skin. With just a bit of practice a classic straight edge or double edged razor are a joy to shave with


I got a very good shave last night with my Rockwell 6C safety razor with a third use blade. Though I thoroughly enjoy using my 40s style Super Speed and post war ball end Tech.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Modern safety razors don't shave as well, and they do tend to irritate the skin. With just a bit of practice a classic straight edge or double edged razor are a joy to shave with
> ...


Somewhere in my house I've a fancy-shmancy razor, which if I remember correctly is from England, and it probably was a gift to my dad, for he'd never spend the kind of money it must have cost, and the first and last time I saw it, it appeared to be unused. I'll have to look for it while looking for a quantity of sculpting clay which I know is in the house but which is deliberately hiding from me. I'm getting back into wood carving, and thought I might practice the cuts on "healable" clay before digging into Ba$$wood. So, if/when I find the razor, I'll post some images for you. If/when I find the clay, I may change my "handle" to Michaelthwackalangelo Buonarroti.


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

Motorbike - riding and service of it
rc plane
rc hovercraft
gaming (pc)
guitar playing
boomerang - currently thowing y-rang
kite flying


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

THWACK! said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I'd love to see the razor as well as your carvings.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


...and you will.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know how you guys have the mental energy for so many hobbies/interests at the same time! 
I can only have one main interest at a time because I devote all of my energy to it. I picked up a slingshot for the first time in 2010 and from then on I was a Slingshot Shooter.
In the summer of 2016 I injured my shoulder and had to have surgery. In the course of doing physical therapy I decided to go to my local rock climbing gym and try it out. I was making good progress with PT and wanted something else I could do to get stronger, or at least prove to myself that I wasn't hurt any more.
Basically ever since then I've been a Climber, and it's changed my life. In 2017 I had the most check-ins of any member at my gym! I'm in by far the best shape of my life. Climbing even influenced my family's recent move to Ecuador. We wanted to go but weren't going anywhere that didn't have outdoor climbing. We settled on a mountain town with some of the country's best rock just a short drive or bus ride away.
My wife and son also climb and it's been great bonding time for us. I've made some of the best friends I've ever had through the sport and doing something difficult with high potential consequences has changed my whole outlook on life.
I still shoot slingshot some and hang out here a little, but nothing like five years ago.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My son, Anakin, at the gym 
Me (in the red shirt) last week in Cojitambo, Ecuador:








No, the rock doesn't go sideways here, I just can't figure out how to turn the picture


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

JTslinger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Modern safety razors don't shave as well, and they do tend to irritate the skin. With just a bit of practice a classic straight edge or double edged razor are a joy to shave with
> ...


Ahh, the Rockwell, I wanted one when they came out but never got around to lay my hands on it. I am shaving with a Merkur Progress, but I still have the Rockwell under my radar.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

skropi said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I've heard good things about the Progress. I keep debating about picking one up, or a Parker Variant, or Merkur Futur.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> I don't know how you guys have the mental energy for so many hobbies/interests at the same time!
> I can only have one main interest at a time because I devote all of my energy to it. I picked up a slingshot for the first time in 2010 and from then on I was a Slingshot Shooter.
> In the summer of 2016 I injured my shoulder and had to have surgery. In the course of doing physical therapy I decided to go to my local rock climbing gym and try it out. I was making good progress with PT and wanted something else I could do to get stronger, or at least prove to myself that I wasn't hurt any more.
> Basically ever since then I've been a Climber, and it's changed my life. In 2017 I had the most check-ins of any member at my gym! I'm in by far the best shape of my life. Climbing even influenced my family's recent move to Ecuador. We wanted to go but weren't going anywhere that didn't have outdoor climbing. We settled on a mountain town with some of the country's best rock just a short drive or bus ride away.
> ...


Thanks for posting that! Terrific story!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

JTslinger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


The Rockwell is stainless steel, no reason to get a pot metal mercur. The progress is really good, ranging from ultra smooth to really aggressive, but it's still a zinc alloy. I would suggest you take a look at the Fatip Testina. The gold one is a joy to look at and it is really smooth and effective. Oh, and it's brass


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey JTslinger I see you like Begleri. I have some thumbchucks I made and I just don't have the dexterity to use them. If you would like to try them PM me your address and I'll send them to you


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

My hobbies and interests are wide, but limited. Limited by tools and places what i have. Wish i had better tools and places to make things, but situation is what it is. 
My latest builds.

Modified earlier made lighter to fit newly made spare fluid bottle. Lighter and fluid container can screwed together, threads are made from bicycle inner tyre brass parts.

Also made, from keyless lock, a flint holder, it holds 10 pcs of flints. 
All parts(parts what needs to be) are soldered together. Cause of limited tools, i try use existing features for my made things.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

ile66 said:


> My hobbies and interests are wide, but limited. Limited by tools and places what i have. Wish i had better tools and places to make things, but situation is what it is.
> My latest builds.
> 
> Modified earlier made lighter to fit newly made spare fluid bottle. Lighter and fluid container can screwed together, threads are made from bicycle inner tyre brass parts.
> ...


That is some amazing work, truly beautiful.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> Blowguns
> Riding ATVs
> Firearms
> Making movies
> ...


Re: Traditional shaving -

I've attached a few photos of a razor, a "Made in England", "Darwin", "Universal" model, which my dad owned. I'm sure that someone

gifted it to him, because I'm sure that he couldn't justify the probably very high price of it. The embossed, apparently stainless steel case, pops open with the press of a button, and the razor can be stropped in the case - very ingenious.

Enjoy the images.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

For more info on the Darwin Universal Hollow Ground Safety razor "The Aristocrat of the Bathroom", goto:

Theoriginalsafety.proboards.com/thread/38

Also, "Google" it, and, there are several YouTube videos about it.

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It's the first time I ever saw a razor like it. You should really start using it THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> It's the first time I ever saw a razor like it. You should really start using it


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What a phenomenal device.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

My hobbies/Likes:

Slingshots
Blowguns
Wood working
Auto repair
Electronics 
Photo Restoration
Computers
Shooting hand guns

Watching You Tube especially slingshots.

YS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueMan111 (Oct 24, 2018)

I only play basketball and I don't have enough time. No words. Where do you get such amount of time???


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I enjoy not only making lanyards but also bracelets, here are a few recent ones


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

TrueMan111 said:


> I only play basketball and I don't have enough time. No words. Where do you get such amount of time???


We are all millionaires.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> TrueMan111 said:
> 
> 
> > I only play basketball and I don't have enough time. No words. Where do you get such amount of time???
> ...


And those that aren't, get sponsored by those who are.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Few add for my other made things/hobbies. Lighters and other stuff. Some finished , some projects.
I use mostly recycled materials /parts. All are my made.


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

ile66 said:


> Few add for my other made things/hobbies. Lighters and other stuff. Some finished , some projects.
> I use mostly recycled materials /parts. All are my made.


these are great, so much like trench craft..ie items made by members of either armed forces made during the great
wars....brilliant sir....and it has given me an idea


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

May as well add..
narrow boats.
lurchers.
shotguns..410,16.10 8 and two bore punt guns lol that's a story..
wood carving.
poaching....slingshot,snares,dogs
poetry,
knife making.
axe forging
fencing,foil and rapier
archery not the Japanese method I shoot in the real world ...before any comments you try firing from a moving platform ie a narrowboat..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m not sure why, but the thought of throwing darts again has entered my mind, but it has. There’s still a couple of old timers still playing, and just maybe I could sub for them.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I sure wish you lived closer, Tag!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I have no idea how you people have this much time... Don't you have kids? Jobs? Spouses?

Slingshots

Kendo

Church History

Arms and armor of the ancient world

Yoga

I find I have to alternate this interests in order to afford them and manage them...

If money and time allowed, include:

Motorized bicycles

Firearms

Hunting

Archery

Camping

Traveling

MMA

Pipe smoking

Mountain Dulcimer

Scuba Diving

I'm managed to dabble in all the above but have to put most on the backburner. If only we could all live to be a thousand!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I have no idea how you people have this much time... Don't you have kids? Jobs? Spouses?
> 
> Slingshots
> 
> ...


Motorized bicycles.... You mean Mopeds? Bicycles are supposed to be pedaled! :whisper:


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how you people have this much time... Don't you have kids? Jobs? Spouses?
> ...


Not quite! You can buy single or double stroke engines to mount on bicycle frames. Throw on a banana seat, some ape hanger handlebars, and you've got yourself a poor man's chopper! Check them out on Google Images. I don't have the money for motorcycles, but I always thought it'd be cool to customize a bicycle for some around town cruising.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> 20180603_152139.jpg
> My son, Anakin, at the gym
> Me (in the red shirt) last week in Cojitambo, Ecuador:
> 
> ...


Picture rotation is also my problem - I think that maybe Apple phones don't like to play with Microsoft Windows.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ile66 said:


> My hobbies and interests are wide, but limited. Limited by tools and places what i have. Wish i had better tools and places to make things, but situation is what it is.
> My latest builds.
> 
> Modified earlier made lighter to fit newly made spare fluid bottle. Lighter and fluid container can screwed together, threads are made from bicycle inner tyre brass parts.
> ...


Clever! With an upper case "C"!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Dang Thwack you are a jack of all trades! Other than Slingshots I am a big time gamer, love to whittle, repurposing any and everything I can (waste not, want not), hiking, skateboarding,working in my yard, gardening, bushcraft, camping, knife collecting, being the best husband I can be, and above all my favorite hobby/job is being a daddy to my wonderful children!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Today KawKan and I had a terrific PM round of our love for ukuleles.

If it weren't for Tag mentioning that KawKan serenaded him with an uke, KawKan and I wouldn't have known of our common interest.

That's why I love forums like this, where we can step off the "target range", and find other common interests we enjoy.

Be healthy, bro's!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> You're a busy guy THWACK !


Always! I never get bored. Tired I get, but bored, no.

THWACK!

PS - add riding a crotch rocket/sport bike (motorcycle) to my list. Bought it at age 73 for my 74th birthday.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordo said:


> My last hobby: checking on Thwack hobbies. Exhausting!


Wait- there's more: At age 73 I bought a crotch rocket/sport bike (motorcycle) for my 74th birthday. Yippee!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Kottonmouth said:


> Dang Thwack you are a jack of all trades! Other than Slingshots I am a big time gamer, love to whittle, repurposing any and everything I can (waste not, want not), hiking, skateboarding,working in my yard, gardening, bushcraft, camping, knife collecting, being the best husband I can be, and above all my favorite hobby/job is being a daddy to my wonderful children!!!


So you're a Doug Linker and Gene Messer fan, right?

I used to be a ceiling fan, but that was a long time ago...

THWACK!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

THWACK! said:


> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Thwack you are a jack of all trades! Other than Slingshots I am a big time gamer, love to whittle, repurposing any and everything I can (waste not, want not), hiking, skateboarding,working in my yard, gardening, bushcraft, camping, knife collecting, being the best husband I can be, and above all my favorite hobby/job is being a daddy to my wonderful children!!!
> ...


Love watching Doug's stuff on YouTube, haven't watched any of Genes stuff but will check him out.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Kottonmouth said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Kottonmouth said:
> ...


Oh yes, fer sure watch Gene!

I'm an FCC licensed radio operator. One of the members of the radio club (another "Gene") runs the woodcarving club at the Boynton Beach Senior Center (Florida). I showed up one day and was frankly disappointed that all the members used motorized tools. I guess that if Michaelangelo had motor-powered paintbrushes, while painting the ceiling, he wouldn't have had backaches. And he could have used motorized chisels on his statue "David".

I must admit though, that I have admired the skill of woodworkers using chainsaws on logs to create true masterpieces... To each his own, I guess. Who am I to judge?

THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Kottonmouth said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Kottonmouth said:
> ...


Check out Stinnett Sticks on YouTube if you want to be impressed by carvings ( mostly snakes on walking sticks) but dude is TALENTED

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I have no idea how you people have this much time... Don't you have kids? Jobs? Spouses?
> 
> Slingshots
> 
> ...


It's simple - twice retired and nothing to do but enjoy life and as many hobbies/interests as possible. No wife, but a live-in-girlfriend who pays for the privilege of living with me (which buys my man-toys, hee-hee). At the moment, I'm back to Irish whistles/pennywhistles/tinwhistles, and "social distancing" via the best way - Kawasaki Ninja 400 KRT edition sport motorcycle, and wearing a full-face helmet. No kiddies, no problems.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Oh yes, fantastic "work" - work is always fantastic when it is mostly a labor of love, apparent in Stinnett's case.

Be well,

THWACK!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hobbies/interests?

Finding out what I want. Because I don't know what I want. All I know is I want.

Meanwhile, I keep coming back to ....

Money. For the art. I like old classical coins most of all.

Money. To throw into someone's face and laugh at them.

Money. It's the only aphrodisiac that actually works.

Anything that can make you bleed.

Women (apart from the obvious physical stuff, their convoluted thought process is very fascinating and sometimes quite disturbing).

Anything that can get someone fired from their jobs.

The color black. Specially black clothing. I like black. I would be fine if there was no other color. As Henry Ford said, "You can have any color as long as it's black".

Pakistani/Burmese Martial Arts.

Like comics for the artwork and sometimes for the story. Like sci-fi the bestest of all (books, movies or comics).

Old stuff. Specially music.

Bagpipe music, military music, oldies, etc

Lighters or anything that can start a fire.

"Primitive" weapons.

"Nonlethal" weapons.

Guns... lots of guns.

Free power from solar energy (we get LOTS of sun).


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Kottonmouth I think your post says it perfectly for me, “be the best Dad, “Uncle” I can be


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you TreeFork for helping me get into “Blowguns” so I can introduce Max “10 years old” into a different sport. I ordered the blowgun, unfortunately it’s on back order, but hopefully it won’t be long.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Guitars

Doom, Stoner, Metal, Punk music

Slingshots

Gentleman's self-pleasurement

..probably that order, and other stuff too


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Getting into leather working slowly but surely. Recently bought a scroll saw so trying to get that set up so I can cut out some slingshot frames. Still enjoy video games, which I play on my free Xbox One (good story, if someone asks I will share it). Getting back into archery, made another bow and with the help of my brother put up a target stand. Also get knotty several times a week and make something out of paracord.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m ready to hear this story Raventree Bring it on


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

OK so I am in the next town over and my stomach is acting up so I stop in this ok looking gas station. Well I get seated on the throne and hear something hit the floor behind me. I take care of business and all then curiosity gets the better of me and investigate the sound behind me. There sitting pretty as you please is a pair of zip lock bags! Upon further scrutiny I discover they both have green in them, one cash and the other something more leafy. So I decide to teach the hider a lesson, this could have easily ended up in the hands of a kid or something. So into the throne goes the leafs and into my pocket goes the cash. There was a little over 200 dollars in cash and I put it to good use by upgrading to a newer gaming system....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That just made my day Raventree Tax free . I've heard of taking a healthy #@&# but this is a first for a wealthy &$#$ Definitely a huge thanks for sharing


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Used to fly model airplanes, both RC and old-timer, free-flight rubber power.

Now I am both too arthritic and too balance-impaired to pursue same.

I loved model airplanes!

Just received my ordered 'Hase' peddle tricycle. A delta planform recumbent!

Been into recumbent bicycles/tricycles since about 1990.

Options ordered included:

Shimano STEPS E-Assist,

Rohloff 14-speed gearbox (mid-mount),

Fully independent, rear air shock suspension,

2 wheel drive,

16" front wheel for lowest swinging over of leg to mount/dismount.

Highest seat Lepus model,

(Rear wheels are 20.")

Rain Fairing, will yet order rain poncho.

I used to ride in rain as a kid.

Want to ride, this time dry, in the rain again.

Riding in the rain is always both in the shade, and one all but owns the bicycle trail...!

Wildlife still always out to observe in the rain!

Homemade dog carrier so my poochie bicycle buddy is always with me.

She LOVES riding so much!!!

It is so enjoyable to watch when she is walking and

looking for mice, chipmunks, rabbits, squirrels, etc.

When one can't walk, pedaling a recumbent trike is beautiful and SOOO easy!!!

Our bicycle trails are too beautiful and SO plentiful!

Getting my mobility partially back is beyond beautiful,

Gary


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is really cool, I want to get into biking. I suppose I just need to get on the thing and ride. It is neat that your k9 companion can join you on your outings. I saw someone had posted on the forum a while back "you don't stop moving from getting old, you get old from stopping moving"


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

Things I do.

4 grandkids.
Cook
Bake
Garden
Run and workout
Faceting (gemstone cutting)
Sew
Fix sewing machines
Shoot 
Reload
Collect old mostly single shot 22
Jigsaw puzzles
Bridge
Woodworking
Camping
Travel
I quit fixing cars for myself, but help the kids with theirs
Fantasy Football
Watercolors

I also am a caregiver for my wife.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow greenwart, you stay really busy. I need to step it up a few notches.


----------

